# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Помогите настроить ByFly

## Akasey

Фирма пользуется ByFly (Домосед ХХL) но он работает на одном компе, как настроить интернет через сетку на остальных трёх компам. При условии что подключение к нету происходит от компа директора.

----------


## BiZ111

Лёша. Создай тему [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Если нет сетки. 
1. Покупай свич 5портовый, компы и модем подсоединяй к свичу. 
Если есть то сразу делаешь.
2. На основном компе ставиш прогу - прокси сервер, UserGate например. 
3. Вручную прописывай IPадреса на компах. 
4. Прописываешь их в прокси сервере. 
5. И всо юзаем нет. Один минус комп директора должен быть все время включен для доступа к нету с остальных компов.

----------


## Akasey

*Stych* извини, а про прописывание IP адресов поподробнее можно? какие писать?

----------


## Stych

В сетевом окружении есть сетевые подключения. Так вот в свойствах сетевых подключений есть такая штука протокол TCP\IP. Там забьеш циферки. На компе у шефа 192.168.1.2 - это IP адрес компа
         255.255.255.0 - это поставится по умолчанию.
         192.168.1.1 - это модем
а у остальных по возрастающей
         192.168.1.3    4   5   и т.д
          255.255.255.0
          192.168.1.2   -  это комп шефа чере него все будут итить в интернет

----------


## Naivety

Подскажите, сегодня перешел с домоседа на домосед XXL, скорость скачки осталась по сути той же самой - 60-70 кб/с Че за фигня? 
Ведь должно быть, я так понимаю за 200. Пробовал качать и с айфолдера и с торрентов, максимум добегало до 75 кб\с. Больше ни в какую...

----------


## Sanych

Тут есть такой нюанс, что сама отдача ограничена. Скачай тестовый файл с самого фтп байфлая. Меньше 10 Мб не бери. Тогда точно будешь знать скорость и можно смело идти на байфлай с притензией. 
Так же скорость можно смотреть в настройках модема. Но это уже точно не скажу, так как ушел с байфлая сам.
А ещё в интернете есть сервисы про проверке скорости. К примеру - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Naivety

вот как смотреть скорость в настройках модема, я увы, не знаю.. протестировал через фтп, показал очень слабую скорость.
Хочу попробовать через вот этот сайт, только что там к чему не разберусь...

----------


## Sanych

> вот как смотреть скорость в настройках модема, я увы, не знаю.. протестировал через фтп, показал очень слабую скорость.
> Хочу попробовать через вот этот сайт, только что там к чему не разберусь...


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## bobom

> вот как смотреть скорость в настройках модема, я увы, не знаю.. протестировал через фтп, показал очень слабую скорость.
> Хочу попробовать через вот этот сайт, только что там к чему не разберусь...


Оставьте свой номер телефона, в понедельник посмотрю, скажу по этому вопросу)) Скорее всего старыый профайл висит, повешу новый

----------


## Naivety

Понимаете, я не из Минской области, а из гродненской и телефон, естественно. тамошний!

----------


## vova230

И в чем проблема?

----------


## Naivety

так каким образом можно посмотреть по номеру телефона в чем проблемка? Я так понимаю, bobom, сотрудник Белтелекома?

----------


## bobom

Если не из Минской области, тогда сделать нечего не могу...я сотрудник Минскоблтелекома

----------


## Naivety

Sanych, все протестировано. Итог:
Провайдер	ByFly
Входящая скорость	624.81 Kбит/сек 
Исходящая скорость	436.77 Kбит/сек

----------


## Sanych

В общем это соответствует заявленным, насколько я понимаю.

----------


## Naivety

нет, увы, счкачка файлов не превышает 70кб/с

----------


## bobom

поставили новыке профайлы
домосед: 700/700
домосед+ 1500/700
домосед XXL 3500/700

у Вас стоит профайл 700/700, когда меняли ТП Вам не сменили профайл, звоните в местную техподержку либо на 123 и ругайтесь громко!!! И Будете правы, тк из-за невнимательности Ваших сотрудников Вы теряете скорость!!! А лучше пускай поставят профайл up1024down4096. Так и называется!! Попросите поставить - они поставят)) тогда будет закачка 210 кб\с, загрузка 54-60. Допускается потеря в скорости до 30 процентов!!! То же касается и пакетов! Потеря пакетов не должна превышать 30 процентов)) Читайте внимательно договор и остаивайте свои права!! НЕ стесняйтесь)) Только не жалуйтесь плз...)) А то головная боль потом такая...

----------


## Sanych

Вывод: если пожалуешься - точно сделают

----------


## bobom

Зато не предтавляете, как они нам даются... Лучше сюда напишите)) У себя там жалуйтесь)) А в Жодино ненадо)))))

----------


## Sanych

Вообще удивляют что хоть кто-то на жалобы реагирует. Тем более великий и ужасный Байфлай.

----------


## SDS

Жалобы - то пережиток, а если иск нормально вчинить и результаты теста зафиксировать и согласно акта предъявить - то быстро реагируют

----------


## SDS

а настроить ByFlY - то не задача потребителя, я вчера их достал - мне 30мин. настраивали без всяких понтов - на Вы
задолбался только клавишу пользовать - но всё по ихним наводкам

у меня есть настройки, только мне больше понравилось когда оператор работает..."нажмите тут...там"

----------


## гость

Есть два компа! Как насторить byfly  на втором если нет хаба???? Но есть свободные порты на модеме (М-200А)!!!!

----------


## JAHolper

Подключаешь два компа к модему, а модем настраиваешь по [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] инструкции.

----------


## Sanych

Вопрос такой. Видел у людей модем постоянно подключен и настроен так, что при включении компа интернет сразу включен. Не надо никаких лишний кнопок тыкать. Как такое сделать??
И второй вопрос. Как настроить wi-fi для одновременного подключения компа по обычному проводу и ноута через wi-fi???

----------


## JAHolper

1. Настроить подключение модема в режиме роутера. В общем инструкции должны быть в интернете.
2. Опять же ещё вайфай в модеме включить и настроить.
Загугли свой модем. Если, например, это *Промсвязь М-200 А*, то всё подробно описано [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

Если, вдруг, не найдёшь описание, то у *byfly* сейчас стала хорошая техподдержка. Можно позвонить по телефону *123* и они подробно опишут что где прописывать и куда кликать.

----------


## Sanych

Я только собираюсь подключаться на байфлай, поэтому пока не знаю акой модем. Решил тему побить сразу.

----------

